
Trump's Immigration Agenda - kull
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/23/us/politics/trump-immigration.html
======
xtreme
I don't see the benefit of not enforcing immigration laws on illegal
immigrants or offering lottery based diversity visas.

Most people agree that skilled immigrants are good for the economy, so make
that process more streamlined and based on merit. If there is a need for low
skilled seasonal workers, reduce the cost of getting those visas. But allowing
unfettered illegal immigration and creating a large number of second class
citizens seems unreasonable.

